# Spareribs



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Anybody brine them?(I don't want them to taste like ham)


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

DON'T do it!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ribs don't taste like ham. The only pork that tastes like ham is ham...


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

it's better to just pull the membrane off of the back and put dry rub on them
then wrap them in plastic wrap for the night in the fridge before you put them in the smoker. 
foil wrap them for an hour at the end, before the final saucing to make them tender


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I know someone that brines them and they are ok but do have a hamy taste. Like salted pork i guess. I'm with capt jack with a few variations


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

*Ribs*



CaptJack said:


> it's better to just pull the membrane off of the back and put dry rub on them
> then wrap them in plastic wrap for the night in the fridge before you put them in the smoker.
> foil wrap them for an hour at the end, before the final saucing to make them tender


X2


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Pull the membrane off like the Capt. said using a pair of catfish skinners.I cook 1hr. open,2hrs. wrapped,and 1hr. open.I want to smoke ham that taste like ribs!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

CaptJack said:


> it's better to just pull the membrane off of the back


I thought everyone already knew to do that... :rotfl:


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

peckerwood said:


> *Pull the membrane off like the Capt. said using a pair of catfish skinners*.I cook 1hr. open,2hrs. wrapped,and 1hr. open.I want to smoke ham that taste like ribs!


If you grab the membrane with a paper towel it grips very well.


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*My own rub*

I don`t brine either. I like to make my own rub. I dont really measure my spices and herbs, but usually always the same ones.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

there is absolutely no reason to brine ribs. They have plenty of fat, flavor and moisture naturally. The only thing I would brine would be chicken or turkey. If you want to enhance the flavors, you can marinade, but I don't even see the point in that. Myron Mixon has a marinade recipe in his book that consists of ginger ale and orange juice. I have tried it. It is good, but by no means necessary.

The secret to good ribs is not brining, marinades or rubs. It is cooking them to proper tenderness over a clean burning fire. If you do that right, you can season them only with salt and pepper and they will turn out very tasty.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Agree with ManintheBoat. Salt, pepper, & proper cooking over a clean fire. 

I don't even pull the membranes anymore. My crew says they taste just the same with or w/o the membranes.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I only pull the membrane for competition. Otherwise, it doesn't really matter, just a little harder to eat. Not tougher, just harder to eat. Makes them slow down a little which helps with the feed bill!!!!!!

Brine only chicken and turkey.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I covered them with Saltlick rub for 8 hrs. Did 2/1/[email protected] Pecan wood. Rub was a little salty, ribs were perfect!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ernest said:


> Agree with ManintheBoat. Salt, pepper, & proper cooking over a clean fire.
> 
> I don't even pull the membranes anymore. My crew says they taste just the same with or w/o the membranes.


On baby backs the membrane comes off easy, spares are a chore.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

come on guys....
pulling the membrane off the back of ribs with a piece of paper towel is a no brainer
and it gets the rub into the back side of the meat


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I never wrap mine while on the pit. I just cook them until they bend easily and the ribs are exposed. I either put them in an aluminum pan covered until we are ready to eat or cut them into 2 rib sections, add a little sauce and caramelize them on a hot fire and eat!


----------

